# 16 jahre alte RST Federgabel warten? Neue Elastomere?



## Guenni21 (31. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

hatte die folgende Frage schon im Unterforum Federgabeln gestellt, dort gab man mir den Tipp mal direkt bei den RST Leuten nachzufragen.... was ich auch absolut logisch finde.  

Einen Tipp hatte ich schon bekommen, die Elastomere mal in kochendes Wasser zu geben. 

ich habe an meinem Stadtbike ne 16 Jahre alte RST Gabel dran. Auf beiden  Seiten Elastomer / Stahlfedermix. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr von der Gabel. Sie war damals der Klasse der Rock Shox DH  zuzuordnen ... hieß glaub auch irgendwas mit DH. Aufkleber sind keine mehr dran, da mir das Bike damals mal geklaut wurde und die Diebe alle Aufkleber vom Bike entfernt hatten. 

Sie ist gelb und hat schon ne IS2000 Aufnahme. 
Hätte auch Fotos wenn dass was hilft...

Jetzt meine Frage:
Ist es eventuelll noch möglich Elastomere dafür zu bekommen? Veilleicht  gibts da was universelles? Sie sind n bisl wie Legosteine ineinander  gesteckt. Aufgrund des alters aber sicher nicht mehr so elastisch wie  sie sein sollten.  

Weghaun will ich die Gabel nicht... stamm ja quasi aus meiner Jugend und das Bike hat mir ne menge bedeutet.  

Kann man da was machen? Oder vielleicht die Federelemente komplett  tauschen. Würde mich evtl auch nur mit Stahlfedern zufrieden geben.


----------



## pille4 (31. März 2012)

der rst support wird dir sicher bald schreiben  aber ich würd mich über ein paar bilder freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni21 (31. März 2012)

Hier sieht man sie etwas. Mache irgendwann noch richtige Fotos.








Am Anfang hatte die noch solch Staubschutzmanchetten um die Tauchrohre.

Ich muss sagen, dass Ding funktionukkelt noch tadellos für das Alter. Bin die auch schon ne Zeitlang mit der Louise FR gefahren und das Spiel der Rohre hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## pille4 (1. April 2012)

ich hätte gedacht das es eine rst omni is ... aber ich will echt nix falsches sagen


----------



## Guenni21 (3. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Also der Name Omni sagt mir jetzt erstmal nichts.  
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war RST in großejn roten Buchstaben auf der Gabel. 

Ich habe das Teil im übrigen jetzt mal zerlegt und den Tipp den ich aus meinem anderen Thread hatte umgesetzt und die Elastomer in kochendes Wasser geworfen. Das hat wunderbar gefunzt und ich bilde mir ein dass diese tatsächlich weicher geworden sind. 

Ein problem/phänomen habe ich nach dem ZUsammenbau allerdings:
Als ich die Gabel wieder zusammen gebaut hatte war in den Standrohren so eine Art Unterdruck. Sprich die Gabel zuog sich von alleine zusammen und man musste sie mit Kraft aueinander ziehen um die Federelemente einzusetzen. Da hab ich doch sicherlich was falsch gemacht oder?


----------



## pille4 (3. April 2012)

Guenni21 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Also der Name Omni sagt mir jetzt erstmal nichts.
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war RST in großejn roten Buchstaben auf der Gabel.
> 
> Ich habe das Teil im übrigen jetzt mal zerlegt und den Tipp den ich aus meinem anderen Thread hatte umgesetzt und die Elastomer in kochendes Wasser geworfen. Das hat wunderbar gefunzt und ich bilde mir ein dass diese tatsächlich weicher geworden sind.
> ...




Hast du die Federelemente eingebaut gehabt und die Gabel wieder fertig zusammen gehabt oder war sie noch offen ?


----------



## Guenni21 (3. April 2012)

Na ich habe die Tauchrohre mit dem Rest wieder zusammengeschraubt und zum Schluß dann die Federelemente wieder rein.

Anders gehts meiner meinung nach auch gar nicht, da man mit nem Imbus von innen gegenhalten muss um unten die Schrauben wieder rein zu drehen. 

Schlecht zu beschreiben. Die Schrauben zum auseinanderbauen sind unten bei dem Schnellspanner. Wenn man diese aber nur alleine rausdrehen will, dann dreht im innern der gabel das Gegenstück mit. 

Um da ran zu kommen muss man die Gabel dann zusammenstauchen... und da ich sie dann so zusammengabut habe, vermute ich dass daher dieder unterdruck entstanden ist!?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (3. April 2012)

Hallo Guenni21,

die Gabel war der Gegenschlag zur Konkurrenz aus den USA - mit 3.5" Federweg "länger" als eine Judy DH - die nur 80mm hatte...

Alles in allem ein Hoch auf heutige Suchmaschinen: 
http://www.fahrrad-kaiser.de/downloads/1239512401_Manual_MOZO_Zeta_99.pdf
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/files/rstpercent20mozopercent20forkspercent20edited_433.jpg

Ein Unterdruck in der Gabel klingt nach der Luftdämpfung der Gabel - zumindest meine ich das von meiner 1997er RST MOZO Pro noch zu kennen. Ist leider schon ein paar Monde her...
Es gibt leider nicht einmal mehr Explosionszeichnungen oder anderes für die schöne Gabel.
Elastomere gibt es aber dennoch! Bestellbar über den Fachhandel - die Firma Paul Lange hat noch Bestände auf Lager...

Gruß vom Stephan - RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Guenni21 (3. April 2012)

Auf jeden das ist sie. genau so sah die mal aus wie auf dem Bild.  

Die Gabel hat doch gar keine Luftdämpfung!? 

Wie bekomme ich das evtl. wieder hin? Will das Teil unbedingt behalten.. zur not fahr ich dir auch so.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. April 2012)

Hallo Guenni21,

wir haben da nochmal was ausgegraben 












Also wie gesagt - ist mit Luftdämpfer 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.

PS.: FROHE OSTERN!!


----------



## Guenni21 (5. April 2012)

Danke fürs Ausgraben. 

Ist aber nicht meine Gabel. Ich habe ja ne Mozo Pro W wie auf den ersten Bildern die Du geschickt hattest. 

Ob sich die Fedrung maßgeblich unterscheidet kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls ist bei meiner die Brücke zb nicht geschraubt und ich habe auch ne IS2000 Aufnahme. 

Am meisten würde mich natürlich interessieren wie man so eine Luftdämpfung ungefähr einbaut ohne das die als Unterdruck endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. April 2012)

Hallo Guenni21,

ich denke da müssen wir nach Ostern noch etwas weiter basteln 

Schöne Feiertage!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

